# My 500px profile



## barthezZ (Jul 2, 2016)

Georgi Gv

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Dennis Bloodnok (Jul 11, 2016)

The short answer is yes. You've got some great photos on there.

Longer answer is that you've got enough photos publicly available now that 500px's one-screen profile is probably a bit limiting. If you're keen to stay with 500px, I'd suggest you use their portfolio feature, but otherwise I'd recommend you set up your own personal web page. Either way, you can then use your 500px profile to link through to a place that's more structured, does full justice to your photos and, above all, where you have more control over the design.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DScience (Jul 11, 2016)

How did you get so many followers?


----------

